# [New]Diablo III Sets—3D



## will8899 (12. April 2012)

Eine Neuigkeit für alle Fans von Diablo 3
Zitiert von Website: ***
Es gibt viele Planarscreenshots von Diablo 3 Sets, aber die meisten davon können die Textur der Sets nicht anzeigen.
In diesem Video werden wir Ihnen ein ganzes Gefühl der Sets für alle Klassen geben

Video zur Webseite: ***
Es ist echt geil!!!


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. April 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und du bist nicht zufällig "Mitarbeiter" der zitierten Webseite? ^^


----------

